# 870 parent visa



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi guys... 
Anyone applied for this new 870 parent visa?
Any idea about the timeline of each step? it would be helpful if you share it here as i am planning to apply one for my mom...

I applied visit visa 600 for my mom but they gave us 3 months stay for each visit for 1 year long.... so every 3 months she has to exit and come which is a headache as i need to find near by country to exit and bring her back... so I want to apply 870 for my mom so that i will get it granted before her visit visa expiry date.. please share if you know the timelines for this process.. thank you


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Hi guys...
> Anyone applied for this new 870 parent visa?
> Any idea about the timeline of each step? it would be helpful if you share it here as i am planning to apply one for my mom...
> 
> I applied visit visa 600 for my mom but they gave us 3 months stay for each visit for 1 year long.... so every 3 months she has to exit and come which is a headache as i need to find near by country to exit and bring her back... so I want to apply 870 for my mom so that i will get it granted before her visit visa expiry date.. please share if you know the timelines for this process.. thank you


Hi MegaRiya,

Have a look at the Visa application processing times - Global processing times: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

Scroll down and type 870 in the search box and click on the search icon.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi MegaRiya,
> 
> Have a look at the Visa application processing times - Global processing times: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times
> 
> Scroll down and type 870 in the search box and click on the search icon.


Thank you  i have gone thru these things before but would like to know the actual timeline from people who had applied already ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> Thank you  i have gone thru these things before but would like to know the actual timeline from people who had applied already ...


It is a 2-step process. The sponsor has to apply for sponsorship first. From what I know, only some of the sponsorship applications have been approved so far- someone who lodged the sponsorship application on 24th April is still waiting. I guess due to limited number of visas (15K per year), only those who applied early (on the day it started- 17th April or a few days after that) have been approved so far. But as for the visa grant itself (second step), I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> It is a 2-step process. The sponsor has to apply for sponsorship first. From what I know, only some of the sponsorship applications have been approved so far- someone who lodged the sponsorship application on 24th April is still waiting. I guess due to limited number of visas (15K per year), only those who applied early (on the day it started- 17th April or a few days after that) have been approved so far. But as for the visa grant itself (second step), I haven't seen any yet.


oh wow. i have few questions  pls help... 

1. after sponsorship approval, how long they give us time to apply for visa?
2. if 15k quota is over, will they move our application to next year pool or do we need to re-apply again?
3. in my case, my mom is now in India and i am planning to apply now for sponsorship approval. Meanwhile, i'm taking her to Australia under 600-tourist visa by October. so can i apply for sponsorship approval when she is in India and lodge visa application when she is inside Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> oh wow. i have few questions  pls help...
> 
> 1. after sponsorship approval, how long they give us time to apply for visa?
> 2. if 15k quota is over, will they move our application to next year pool or do we need to re-apply again?
> 3. in my case, my mom is now in India and i am planning to apply now for sponsorship approval. Meanwhile, i'm taking her to Australia under 600-tourist visa by October. so can i apply for sponsorship approval when she is in India and lodge visa application when she is inside Australia?


1. 6 months
2. Logically you are kept on the waiting list. I am sure in due course there will be clarification 
3. You cannot pay the fees and apply while the applicant is in Australia

Cheers


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. 6 months
> 2. Logically you are kept on the waiting list. I am sure in due course there will be clarification
> 3. You cannot pay the fees and apply while the applicant is in Australia
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB.

You cannot pay the fees and apply while the applicant is in Australia - which means they cant travel at all to Australia until they finish entire 870 parent visa process ? 
or can we lodge the visa application after sponsorship approval and then free to travel ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Thank you NB.
> 
> You cannot pay the fees and apply while the applicant is in Australia - which means they cant travel at all to Australia until they finish entire 870 parent visa process ?
> or can we lodge the visa application after sponsorship approval and then free to travel ?


They can travel to Australia after they have applied if they have any valid visa 

They just can’t be in Australia on the date they apply

This is to prevent them from getting a Bridging visa I am guessing 

Cheers


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> They can travel to Australia after they have applied if they have any valid visa
> 
> They just can’t be in Australia on the date they apply
> 
> ...



i was reading the immigration page on this ... they say if we have permission to apply from inside, we can.... 

Permission to apply
Permission to Apply allows you to apply for this visa inside Australia (but not in immigration clearance).
Permission to Apply must be requested by the sponsor applicant in the sponsorship application form.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> i was reading the immigration page on this ... they say if we have permission to apply from inside, we can....
> 
> Permission to apply
> Permission to Apply allows you to apply for this visa inside Australia (but not in immigration clearance).
> Permission to Apply must be requested by the sponsor applicant in the sponsorship application form.


I have no idea if or how you can get a special permission 

The usual rules require you to be outside Australia as far as I have read

You can contact the department or a Mara agent to get more details

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

24th April applicant for sponsorship approved today. This approval gives 6 months to apply for the visa.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 24th April applicant for sponsorship approved today. This approval gives 6 months to apply for the visa.


Oh more than 2 months... 
Planning to apply visa from onsite or offshore?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> Hi guys...
> Anyone applied for this new 870 parent visa?
> Any idea about the timeline of each step? it would be helpful if you share it here as i am planning to apply one for my mom...
> 
> I applied visit visa 600 for my mom but they gave us 3 months stay for each visit for 1 year long.... so every 3 months she has to exit and come which is a headache as i need to find near by country to exit and bring her back... so I want to apply 870 for my mom so that i will get it granted before her visit visa expiry date.. please share if you know the timelines for this process.. thank you


Hi MegaRiya,

I don't know the answer for 870 visa but was curious to know 600 Visitor visa. You mentioned "they gave us 3 months stay for each visit for 1 year long.... so every 3 months she has to exit". While applying for visitor visa, in the application did you choose 3 months option?

Normally, there are 3 options, 3 months, 6 months and 1 year to choose. If you choose 6 months or a year, the applicant has to go through medicals else for 3 months its not required. If you have chosen 1 year and got 3 months visit, that's odd.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> Hi MegaRiya,
> 
> I don't know the answer for 870 visa but was curious to know 600 Visitor visa. You mentioned "they gave us 3 months stay for each visit for 1 year long.... so every 3 months she has to exit". While applying for visitor visa, in the application did you choose 3 months option?
> 
> Normally, there are 3 options, 3 months, 6 months and 1 year to choose. If you choose 6 months or a year, the applicant has to go through medicals else for 3 months its not required. If you have chosen 1 year and got 3 months visit, that's odd.


There is nothing odd

Even if you choose 1 year, if you have never travelled to Australia earlier, you will be issued the same visa as above

Only those who have travelled earlier and have strong roots evidence in home country get the 3 years visa with 1 year stay

Cheers


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

NB said:


> There is nothing odd
> 
> Even if you choose 1 year, if you have never travelled to Australia earlier, you will be issued the same visa as above
> 
> Cheers


Not sure if that's a default thing, my mother in law got 1.5 years valid visa with 1 year max stay when I applied for the first time in 2017 and she didn't travel out of india till then. Last year, my parents got 3 years visa with 1 year max stay in one trip. 

Currently awaiting visitor visa for my mother in law. Have to see how many years they grant this time.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> Oh more than 2 months...
> Planning to apply visa from onsite or offshore?


This visa cannot be applied when onshore.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys...
> ...



In the application, we have asked for 1 year only. But got 1 year with 3 months stay each. Even I dont know the reason. But the odd thing is, they didn't even ask for medical.. My mom is traveling out of India for the first time. I also assume this is the reason may be. Seriously no clue on how they decided on these things.. 


Also I have mentioned about the travel date in the application form as September 2019. But they granted visa from last month June 2019 which is already getting wasted now as we are planning to travel by September end or October. So logically she can only stay for 8 months in this visa from October 2019 to June 2020. That's why I'm applying for 870 now for my mom. I hope they dont screw atleast this as its bit expensive.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Oh more than 2 months...
> ...



Yes, it can be applied onshore if you have permission to apply onshore. You need to mention this when you lodge your sponsorship approval. Check immigration page on 870. If they approve you can apply onshore else Applicant has to go out of Australia to lodge the visa application.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > MegaRiya said:
> ...


Check this link... read the paragraphs "Apply from " and " Permission to apply "

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/sponsored-parent-temporary-870#About


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> In the application, we have asked for 1 year only. But got 1 year with 3 months stay each. Even I dont know the reason. But the odd thing is, they didn't even ask for medical.. My mom is traveling out of India for the first time. I also assume this is the reason may be. Seriously no clue on how they decided on these things..
> 
> 
> Also I have mentioned about the travel date in the application form as September 2019. But they granted visa from last month June 2019 which is already getting wasted now as we are planning to travel by September end or October. So logically she can only stay for 8 months in this visa from October 2019 to June 2020. That's why I'm applying for 870 now for my mom. I hope they dont screw atleast this as its bit expensive.


I just got my mother-in-law visa yesterday evening for 18 months validity but max 12 months stay in one visit. It is weird that she got the same validity period for the 2nd time where as my parents got 3 year valid visa with 12 months max stay. Don't understand the disparity in granting visa for almost same age persons and similar qualities.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> I just got my mother-in-law visa yesterday evening for 18 months validity but max 12 months stay in one visit. It is weird that she got the same validity period for the 2nd time where as my parents got 3 year valid visa with 12 months max stay. Don't understand the disparity in granting visa for almost same age persons and similar qualities.


Your parents probably could show more assets and roots in india then your in laws

No other reason comes to mind

Cheers


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

NB said:


> Your parents probably could show more assets and roots in india then your in laws
> 
> No other reason comes to mind
> 
> Cheers


For all of them, I sponsored the visa. Doesn't make any sense how its granted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> For all of them, I sponsored the visa. Doesn't make any sense how its granted.


Irrespective of who sponsors, the status of the applicant is also taken into consideration 
But as you rightly said , it’s not a very transparent process

Cheers


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Your parents probably could show more assets and roots in india then your in laws
> ...




100% true. Even for my mom, its the same case. My brother is a citizen and he is the sponsor for my mom and his mother-in-law. His mother-in-law got it for 1 year stay full. But my mom didn't get it. Financial statements are almost same.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> I just got my mother-in-law visa yesterday evening for 18 months validity but max 12 months stay in one visit. It is weird that she got the same validity period for the 2nd time where as my parents got 3 year valid visa with 12 months max stay. Don't understand the disparity in granting visa for almost same age persons and similar qualities.


What was your answer to the question "Planned final departure date"?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> Yes, it can be applied onshore if you have permission to apply onshore. You need to mention this when you lodge your sponsorship approval. Check immigration page on 870. If they approve you can apply onshore else Applicant has to go out of Australia to lodge the visa application.





MegaRiya said:


> Check this link... read the paragraphs "Apply from " and " Permission to apply "
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/sponsored-parent-temporary-870#About


That requires special ministerial approval and special circumstances. Not easy to get this approval.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> sandeepr said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my mother-in-law visa yesterday evening for 18 months validity but max 12 months stay in one visit. It is weird that she got the same validity period for the 2nd time where as my parents got 3 year valid visa with 12 months max stay. Don't understand the disparity in granting visa for almost same age persons and similar qualities.
> ...



29-September-2019


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it can be applied onshore if you have permission to apply onshore. You need to mention this when you lodge your sponsorship approval. Check immigration page on 870. If they approve you can apply onshore else Applicant has to go out of Australia to lodge the visa application.
> ...



What kind of special circumstances?


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > 24th April applicant for sponsorship approved today. This approval gives 6 months to apply for the visa.
> ...




Hi KeeDa, tell me your guess.... if I lodge the sponsorship application this week, when do I get approved? 

Also if possible, pls share the list of documents that you have submitted..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> 29-September-2019


I hope this explains why your MIL received for only 12 months.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> What kind of special circumstances?


Unable to travel and apply offshore due to a medical condition, or problems in home country (war/ natural disaster/ etc), ...



MegaRiya said:


> Hi KeeDa, tell me your guess.... if I lodge the sponsorship application this week, when do I get approved?


Tough to tell. The 15K cap may have already reached and therefore it could be that they will just pool your application until next July; but if not, then you can assume 2 to 2.5 months.


MegaRiya said:


> Also if possible, pls share the list of documents that you have submitted..


It isn't my application so I cannot say for sure, but from my earlier discussion with them, I recall: sponsor's passport, sponsor's residency proof, the applicant's passport, and sponsor's PCC.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > 29-September-2019
> ...



I dont get it. Explain pls. What's wrong with the date ..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> I dont get it. Explain pls. What's wrong with the date ..


The visa you applied for is a multiple-entry visa. The question was about "final" departure date. You should've given that as 3 years in the future.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get it. Explain pls. What's wrong with the date ..
> ...




In the application form where they ask about " when do you plan to visit Australia " I mentioned from September 2019 to 2020 as they mentioned options upto 12 months. But in the letter of invitation we have asked for more years ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> In the application form where they ask about " when do you plan to visit Australia " I mentioned from September 2019 to 2020 as they mentioned options upto 12 months. But in the letter of invitation we have asked for more years ...


From my experience, lately (not sure when exactly was this question introduced), the answer to "Planned final departure date" seems to be the deciding factor.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > In the application form where they ask about " when do you plan to visit Australia " I mentioned from September 2019 to 2020 as they mentioned options upto 12 months. But in the letter of invitation we have asked for more years ...
> ...


U mean the same date as I say or different question?
I dont recall this question in the form-"Planned final departure date"


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of special circumstances?
> ...


Any idea about health insurance needed for 870 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Any idea about health insurance needed for 870 ?


The 870 visa comes with a requirement 8501, which means your visa can't be approved unless you have health cover in place. To meet the 8501 conditions, your insurance has to be fully comprehensive, providing you with cover equivalent to or better than Medicare.

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> U mean the same date as I say or different question?


Different. There is a specific question exactly worded as "Planned final departure date"


MegaRiya said:


> I dont recall this question in the form-"Planned final departure date"


Download your application pdf from your immiAccount and see for yourself.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea about health insurance needed for 870 ?
> ...



Any suggested health insurance plans?


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > U mean the same date as I say or different question?
> ...




I applied thru an agent. But I checked 1419 form for 600 visitor visa- Tourist stream . It's not there.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Any suggested health insurance plans?


The choice boils down to Allianz and bupa

They have several categories within 8501
Choose the highest level you can afford comfortably 
It may seem waste of money, but I call it money well spent

Cheers


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggested health insurance plans?
> ...




Ok..I see Allianz has around 1700 $ per year standard plan .....need to check more options ... 

should we take it for complete 3 years for 870 or we can do it yearly?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Ok..I see Allianz has around 1700 $ per year standard plan .....need to check more options ...
> 
> should we take it for complete 3 years for 870 or we can do it yearly?


No idea
Maybe Keeda can help you out

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> Ok..I see Allianz has around 1700 $ per year standard plan .....need to check more options ...
> 
> should we take it for complete 3 years for 870 or we can do it yearly?


The requirement is to be covered throughout their stay in Australia, there is no condition on how you pay (fortnightly, monthly, etc). I am currently paying monthly for my parents who are here on 600 with the same 8501 condition.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> The requirement is to be covered throughout their stay in Australia, there is no condition on how you pay (fortnightly, monthly, etc). I am currently paying monthly for my parents who are here on 600 with the same 8501 condition.


Also, is there a condition that they need to have Australian insurance only? I mean, even Indian companies provide good cover these days but are way cheaper than BUPA or ALLIANZ.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Huss81 said:


> Also, is there a condition that they need to have Australian insurance only? I mean, even Indian companies provide good cover these days but are way cheaper than BUPA or ALLIANZ.


In the unlikely event that it is allowed, in case of an actual emergency, it maybe a nightmare 

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...dian-families-struggle-claim-health-insurance

Cheers


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Ok..I see Allianz has around 1700 $ per year standard plan .....need to check more options ...
> ...



Ok, which plan you have taken and how much they charge monthly ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Also, is there a condition that they need to have Australian insurance only? I mean, even Indian companies provide good cover these days but are way cheaper than BUPA or ALLIANZ.


It is not about any cover but a cover that complies with the 8501 requirements. There aren't many Australian insurance providers with such insurance plans, I doubt if there are any from India.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaRiya said:


> Ok, which plan you have taken and how much they charge monthly ?


I have one for my mother and yet another for my father- they arrived here at different times and I signed up with providers that had some or the other offer at that point in time.
I don't want to advertise any of them and moreover your parents' needs may be different. I suggest you check and compare at iSelect or compareTheMarket websites, or just search for '8501 OVHC insurance plans' and research which plan best suits your needs. Don't pay the advertised rates but rather leave your number and let them call you back with "offers"- sometimes they give you a discount, discount on quarterly/ yearly payment, sometimes they waive off some waiting period.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

What a ridiculous and dangerous rule
I am sure most applicants would not be aware of it

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07-17/parent-visa-online-profiles-user-name-change-deport/11314906

Cheers


----------



## Arafin (Jul 30, 2016)

Department will announce a time frame for 870 visa application in October 2019, they said.
Taking at least 3 months for the sponsorship approval feels horrific to me. This indicates the main application might take 6 to 9 months, for goodness sake!

Do you know if sponsor needs to provide a police certificate?


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Arafin said:


> Department will announce a time frame for 870 visa application in October 2019, they said.
> Taking at least 3 months for the sponsorship approval feels horrific to me. This indicates the main application might take 6 to 9 months, for goodness sake!
> 
> Do you know if sponsor needs to provide a police certificate?



Yes, AFP is required


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello folks,

A quick question. We plan to apply 143 visa for our parents. Is there any rule that we should be aware of, that prevents application of 143 after applying 870? Or the 143 should be applied first and then the 870? Or are they independent of each other? we pass balance of family test and we are aware of parents staying outside Australia for both visas.

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> A quick question. We plan to apply 143 visa for our parents. Is there any rule that we should be aware of, that prevents application of 143 after applying 870? Or the 143 should be applied first and then the 870? Or are they independent of each other? we pass balance of family test and we are aware of parents staying outside Australia for both visas.
> 
> Really appreciate your help!


Both are diff categories and there are no major dependency. I am also processing my Mom's 870 now and also checking 143. 

What is the status of your 870 sponsorship approval?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Just updating a timeline in case useful to anyone:

Sponsorship application - 11 June 2019

Sponsorship approval - 5 August 2019

870 lodged - 8 September 2019

CO contact for biometrics - 8 September 2019

CO contact for health checkup and police clearances - 18 September 2019

CO contact for second VAC (you pay $1,000 when applying, and remaining $9,000 when requested by DHA for the 5 year visa) - 14 October 2019

Grant - 28 October 2019.

Previously a 3 year tourist visa was used (12 months stay, 6 months offshore within 18 month period) which has now been replaced, and a 143 visa (contributory parent) is currently processing in the background, that was lodged ~6 months before the 870.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just updating a timeline in case useful to anyone:
> 
> Sponsorship application - 11 June 2019
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, mate.
Can you please review my query *here* and see if this case you posted about is similar?

Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Thanks for the update, mate.
> Can you please review my query *here* and see if this case you posted about is similar?
> 
> Thanks.


Sure thing, just posted on the thread you linked KeeDa.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

MegaRiya said:


> sandeepr said:
> 
> 
> > NB said:
> ...


How did you renew the visa after one year?

Any gap is required to come back again?


----------



## Dheerajkhanna786 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello there ,
Can you please tell me , what is the salary requirement for 870 visa ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dheerajkhanna786 said:


> Hello there ,
> Can you please tell me , what is the salary requirement for 870 visa ?


Pass the income test
You must pass the income test. To pass the income test, your taxable income for the most recent completed taxable income year prior to the date of lodgement of the sponsorship application, must be at least equal to, or greater than AUD83,454.80. 
If you can't pass the income test yourself, you can combine your taxable income with your partner and/or another child of the prospective visa applicant who is an Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen. If combining income, your taxable income must be at least 50 per cent of the taxable income amount specified to pass the income test.

Cheers


----------

